# Pro Team sightings in California?



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone seen any Pro riders and teams in California yet? Please post any sightings in this thread! I'd expect to see Pro teams out in force training on the roads of California over the next few days. According to twitter, Lance is in Santa Barbara and Levi in Sonoma County.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> Anyone seen any Pro riders and teams in California yet? Please post any sightings in this thread! I'd expect to see Pro teams out in force training on the roads of California over the next few days. According to twitter, Lance is in Santa Barbara and Levi in Sonoma County.


Well, Zwizanski and Stewart raced Berkeley Hills yesterday . . . . The Bissell guys have been dishing out pain in NorCal on a regular basis.

Is that not what you mean?


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

I think in general he means euro teams or riders that are in town, that we might not normally get to see in the Bay Area.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I get Undecided's humor. Any pro riders will do, the more the merrier! I was happy watching the Cat 5s or even the kid's bike race at Cat's Hill.

But I do really appreciate when I see the Pro Tour teams riding the same roads and hills that I do, or even turning up to the local group rides like the Spectrum Ride. In previous years people have seen entire cadres of pro riders out on the roads prior to the TOC.


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I did a group ride on saturday and someone pointed out a guy with a Cliff Bar kit and told me he was a pro. I didn't catch his name but I'm pretty sure he lives in the area.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a good point. If you see a guy wearing a Saxo Bank kit this week, he could actually ride for Saxo Bank.


----------



## 39n 121w (Jan 26, 2008)

Saw the BMC team rig parked outside of a hotel in Rocklin as I was headed home to Auburn after work today. Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## noah316 (Oct 20, 2009)

2 Rabobank riders rode pass me at Marina Green today around 1 pm.


----------

